# Oldest American Bully you know??



## lovemybluegal (Jan 18, 2016)

I know this might not be the best forum to place my question but it's the only one that might have intelligent active participant insights. I have and had only APBTs most all of my life, less my terrier mutt Gusto RIP and soon to be RIP English Bulldog... However, I'm getting a blue AB in a couple months and was just curious about what their lifespan is from experience and knowledge. I know many say they can live 10 - 15, but also others say 3 - 5 years. I know the breed is new and much controversy is around it but I couldn't resist the blue gal but just trying to see what history has shown the lifespan to be??


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

I don't own Bullies so I can't give you personal experience, but I think it will really depend on who you're getting the dog from. Some of the American Bullies being bred are medical nightmares, but there are good breeders out there who are doing things right, health testing and breeding functional dogs.


----------



## lovemybluegal (Jan 18, 2016)

BCdogs said:


> I don't own Bullies so I can't give you personal experience, but I think it will really depend on who you're getting the dog from. Some of the American Bullies being bred are medical nightmares, but there are good breeders out there who are doing things right, health testing and breeding functional dogs.


Thank you...I have a good breeder and there are the normal lines that AB breeders tend to draw from (i.e. Dax and Kurupt)...The thing I like is that they aren't looking drastically like they have English Bulldog influence that some have...The snouts look more like the original APBT and Amstaf influence but a little more compact...The legs aren't as bowed as some of the extremes tend to be and most importantly they have great temperaments...

Mine will be a spoiled lap dog and pampered beyond her dreams...LOL So, living the high and lazy life will be for her and hopefully it will be a long life or at least as long as my other APBTs or a tad shorter :roll:


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

lovemybluegal said:


> I know this might not be the best forum to place my question but it's the only one that might have intelligent active participant insights. I have and had only APBTs most all of my life, less my terrier mutt Gusto RIP and soon to be RIP English Bulldog... However, I'm getting a blue AB in a couple months and was just curious about what their lifespan is from experience and knowledge. I know many say they can live 10 - 15, but also others say 3 - 5 years. I know the breed is new and much controversy is around it but I couldn't resist the blue gal but just trying to see what history has shown the lifespan to be??


I'm not a fan of them, but I guess do what you would with any breed -- ask about the parents, see them, SEE THE FACILITIES, how long did the parents live, any problems, etc. You will probably be satisfied just fine with them if you liked your English Bulldog. I guess with ABs you'd want to have OFA hips at least and I personally would want the hearts checked too.


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

lovemybluegal said:


> Mine will be a spoiled lap dog and pampered beyond her dreams...LOL So, living the high and lazy life will be for her and hopefully it will be a long life or at least as long as my other APBTs or a tad shorter :roll:


I think the ABs should be fine for you then, but I just don't know about the lifespan so much. I think I'd try to find out about relatives if that's imporrtant.


----------



## lovemybluegal (Jan 18, 2016)

Blossom01 said:


> I'm not a fan of them, but I guess do what you would with any breed -- ask about the parents, see them, SEE THE FACILITIES, how long did the parents live, any problems, etc. You will probably be satisfied just fine with them if you liked your English Bulldog. I guess with ABs you'd want to have OFA hips at least and I personally would want the hearts checked too.


And many aren't fans, but I like them...That's what counts 

Parents are all living and grandparents too, with no known issues...They're all pushing the 5-8 year mark if I'm correct...Just trying to find known lifespans, since not much is posted about them...


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Do you have any pedigrees you can post?


----------



## lovemybluegal (Jan 18, 2016)

BCdogs said:


> Do you have any pedigrees you can post?


I had them on my phone...I will see about getting them in viewable format...


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd stay away from Dax. He was a structural nightmare and passed away at a pretty young age (6 or 7, if I'm not mistaken.) 
Some of the standard and classic style bullies have relatively healthy structure and can live normal lifespans. Just stay away from Extreme, exotic, XL and pocket.

If possible, find a breeder that health tests.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

3 to 5 years ???!!!!
i'm well aware of so called breeders with questionable practices. but producing dogs with this short of a lifespan, more than likely filled with health problems, is disgusting!
i've never heard of any bloodlines with this issue. but if anyone knows of one, please let me know.


----------



## lovemybluegal (Jan 18, 2016)

JoKealoha said:


> 3 to 5 years ???!!!!
> i'm well aware of so called breeders with questionable practices. but producing dogs with this short of a lifespan, more than likely filled with health problems, is disgusting!
> i've never heard of any bloodlines with this issue. but if anyone knows of one, please let me know.


That's why I was asking...I've read and heard rumors but was curious about actual lifespans of known ABs...


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Go to an ABKC show and look at dogs, talk to people. Find a dog you like and ask how he's bred. Find a few breeders you might be interest. Ask if they health test. 
I'm pretty sure Dax is not even registered with the ABKC anymore because he was such a train wreck. 
Any of the classes can be good and healthy. It's just taking the time to find a real reputable breeder. Exotic is not a class in the ABKC.
A well bred Am Bully can leave a normal life span for a medium dog. 11+ years.


----------

